# St. Jude Shoot At Augusta Archers 7/10-11



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Going to be a great shoot to raise money for a great cause and lots of cool prizes too.


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Ginger Hopwood Just stepped up and Donated a 2 day Coaching session in her next group Class at Augusta Archers more info on her class at 
www.archeryteacher.com


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Please come out and support a good cause. We will have tons of prizes and raffles and some good food to boot.


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Just had another fishing trip Donated 
Keep you updated as Stuff comes in .


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Going to be a great weekend! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks to Chuck's Charters of Lottsburg Va. for supporting this event

www.chuckscharterfishing.com


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

A couple of buddies shot the Rinehart at your club last month and are planning to return to shoot the St. Judes shoot. I may be joining them.

How many targets are you setting out?


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

I think its 20-25 3ds and a 1/2 feild round , come on down we had a blast at the R100 this should be better yet


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope you guys ahve a great showing. We also have a shoot this weekend so I won't be able to make it. Plus it's my anniversary.:smile:


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Dynamic Analysis has donated a Silver Total Eclipse scope with a 4x Lens for the cause! Hope whoever wins, enjoys it!

Wish I could be there for the shoot, but I'll be in school!

Hope you have a great turn out


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*shoot*

wish it wasnt the same weekend as nelsonville,sounds like a good time and a good shoot for good causes.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Hope you guys ahve a great showing. We also have a shoot this weekend so I won't be able to make it. Plus it's my anniversary.:smile:


Congratulations, I've found that some of the best people I know have the same anniversary weekend! 

Anyone thinking about going to Augusta should give it a go. Augusta archers has wonderful facilities. It's what all archery clubs strive to be or should try to be. A large building with indoor range, bathrooms and a full blown kitchen. They are rebuilding or have finished 2.5 field ranges and of course have plenty of room for 3D courses. The terrain is well suited for challenging courses with excellent walking trails. It's about 1.5 hour drive for me. If I was looking for a club Augusta would be my first and only choice..........  if they'd have me!!


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Yea, Nelsonville is going to hurt us a little , but were still hopeing for a big turn out .Thanks for all the P/R Kent means alot to us to see eveyone noticeing the turn around of the club .
Thanks to everyone thats donated for the St. jude . If you can make it come out and support this great cause .
and Support all the great sponsors of this Shoot


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks 2 stroke sponsors like you are going to help us pull this thing off .:set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## Va-bow-hunter (Apr 7, 2010)

Sherwood Archers is also hosting the St Jude Charity shoot


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Va3dshooter said:


> Thanks 2 stroke sponsors like you are going to help us pull this thing off .:set1_CHAPLIN3:


Thank you, Im just glad that I can help out! I am very blessed to have great health, so it makes me feel good to know that I can help out some children that are less fortunate...


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Special thanks to
RR Strings and Black Oak Farms for stepping up


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks Like Pete Miller Will be doing his hog roast agian . If you came to the 
R100 You'll Remember his Carolinia Barbque ,he's donating all proceds to St.Jude 
Thanks Pete


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> Congratulations, I've found that some of the best people I know have the same anniversary weekend!
> 
> Anyone thinking about going to Augusta should give it a go. Augusta archers has wonderful facilities. It's what all archery clubs strive to be or should try to be. A large building with indoor range, bathrooms and a full blown kitchen. They are rebuilding or have finished 2.5 field ranges and of course have plenty of room for 3D courses. The terrain is well suited for challenging courses with excellent walking trails. It's about 1.5 hour drive for me. If I was looking for a club Augusta would be my first and only choice..........  if they'd have me!!


Thanks for all the kind words Kent. We will have 30 3d targets set and 28 field/hunter targets set on C range. There will be out normal tag shoot and we are also planning on having a milk jug shoot. We will have a **** shoot at 9:30 on Saturday night also. Please come out and support a great cause.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Va3dshooter said:


> Looks Like Pete Miller Will be doing his hog roast agian . If you came to the
> R100 You'll Remember his Carolinia Barbque ,he's donating all proceds to St.Jude
> Thanks Pete


:mg: I'd make the 1.5 hour drive just for his cooking! 

:idea1:I might surprise the wife on our anniversary with a ride for some "fine" dining!


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

special thanks to the 
Gibsons for their donation


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for another Donation from the 
Hunt N Shack

Thanks Rob & Marcey


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Bo Bob said:


> Hope you guys ahve a great showing. We also have a shoot this weekend so I won't be able to make it. Plus it's my anniversary.:smile:


My question is which is more important your shoot this weekend or your aniversary, or are you taking your wife to the shot and buying her a hotdog and a coke for your aniversary.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

for more info on this shoot go to WWW.vbarchers.com they have the shoot fliers on the website with directions to both host clubs.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Hope you guys ahve a great showing. We also have a shoot this weekend so I won't be able to make it. Plus it's my anniversary.:smile:





tabarch said:


> My question is which is more important your shoot this weekend or your aniversary, or are you taking your wife to the shot and buying her a hotdog and a coke for your aniversary.


:mg: Bob, DO NOT ANSWER THAT QUESTION!!!! At least don't put it in writing!!!


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Capt. Josh of River Cats Just stepped up
thanks Capt. Josh


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

tabarch said:


> My question is which is more important your shoot this weekend or your aniversary, or are you taking your wife to the shot and buying her a hotdog and a coke for your aniversary.


Well we're goign out Fri night and then doing something for the "offical" day on Sunday.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

My wife & I had a great time at the St. Judes benefit shoot hosted by Augusta Archers! The 3D course was challenging, the hospitality was super and we got to see an old friend Jerry Wenzel. :thumbs_up

The 7+ hour drive was well worth it. We'll be back!


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

WOW what a day.
Today Erin & I participated in both the 30 target 3D & full 28 target Field rounds at the VBA/St. Judes Charity shoot at Augusta Archers in which we both had a tiring day but a blast.

Erin's Scores were:
3D - 161
Field - 268

My Scores were:
3D - 232
Field - 267

Now that was 142 arrows total for each of us & amazingly neither of us lost a single arrow YAY.
Then once we finished the field round, they were setting up for the water jug shoot, this is where you have 2 milk jugs filled with water hung by puleys & a rope, who ever empties his jug first by hitting the jug wins that round.
Well Both Erin & I had to try our luck at that one & between me & the compound shooter I was against it was a close call but he got me, "I ran out of my own arrows & a fellow trad shooter lent me some of his to keep going."
Erin's turn was more fun than anything, she was against a really good adult scoped compound shooter & at 20 yards it was a challenge for her to hit the jug but she managed to hit it once & nearly lost an arrow when she at one point listened to Daddy when I said aim higher, well that arrow went well into the woods but we found it later.
I told one of the guys that the Jug shoot is definitly something I may try at my club because my family definitly can supply the jugs with the ammount of milk we go through.

I don't know exactly how many arrows I/we shot total with me also trying for a few tag prizes they had in the indoor range but I had a really great time & was glad to help support a great cause, those guys at the Augusta Archers really did a great job setting up the ranges & the hospitality was AWESOME, they also returned my clubs 3 3D targets pretty darned quick once everything was grinding down to a close, with this being my first time at this club I'm definitly going to return to shoot again, I just pray that I will not be working when they do another shoot.

Thanx Guys for a great time, Erin & I enjoyed it.


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks to everyone, for coming & makeing this a success , we raised Just over $ 3500 for the St. Jude Hospital. We're glad everyone had a great time ,

Next Shoot at Augusta is the VFAA Va.State Championship we would like to encorage Everyone to come shoot this event , you must be a current NFAA VFAA Member to shoot for the state Championship , you wiil be able to join on sight , look forward to seeing you at future Events At Augusta Archers.


----------

